# Bow sight in - ogden area



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

So, finally got my first bow. Problem is, not sure the best routine to sight it in. I have a 5 pin sight. Any advice or best method would be great.

Also, anyone fairly local (I can drive N or S a bit) that would be willing to help me out and do some shooting, I would certainly appreciate that!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Come on out to Farmington on Wednesday and I can help you get sighted in if you want. What bow and sight did you get?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> Come on out to Farmington on Wednesday and I can help you get sighted in if you want. What bow and sight did you get?


Where do you shoot at? What time?

I got a Mathews ChillR. The site is just a truglo 5 pin. Got a steal on a package and figured once I had more range time I can always upgrade.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Up against the mountain around 4:30


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

You're welcome to join me at my family farm in Willard... I'm there almost every night... can shoot out to 100 yards there.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> Up against the mountain around 4:30


I have a hockey game this Wednesday, so pretty much my only not-free day.

Is this a weekly thing? I have a bye next week and would love to come shoot.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

manysteps said:


> You're welcome to join me at my family farm in Willard... I'm there almost every night... can shoot out to 100 yards there.


I would love to come out. I will PM you my contact info!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm open any day to shoot really. If you want to go for Thursday we can do it then as well or Friday. Just let me know what day works. I'm always up for shooting.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Big thanks to Manysteps.. Headed out to his family farm last night and started to get some pins on paper. I have some work to do, but couldn't have done it without him


Bass2, I will still take you up on that offer. I am going to Zac Brown tomorrow but will see whats in store Friday if you are gonna be up shooting.


----------



## Muley5409 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bass2 where do you go against the mountain? I'm trying find somewhere to shoot as well that isn't too far away. I'd have two other shooters with me as well that are new to archery hunting and need the practice. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

If your in the Farmington or center like area, I use to go shoot up on the fire break road until I moved away.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

4 yards will be close to 40. 

Put your 40 level in the center of your housing and sight it in first using the big bolts on your sight. Don't mess with the fine adjustments. This will keep your forty centered in your sight housing and keep a uniform look to your pins. I hate looking at crooked pins it's an OCD thing. 

Then sight in 20 and 60. You can get them close by shooting 2 yards for 60 and 6 to 10 for 20 yards. Again that should keep you from missing the target unless your shooting a small target.

Then just split your pins for 30 and 50.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> 4 yards will be close to 40.
> 
> Put your 40 level in the center of your housing and sight it in first using the big bolts on your sight. Don't mess with the fine adjustments. This will keep your forty centered in your sight housing and keep a uniform look to your pins. I hate looking at crooked pins it's an OCD thing.
> 
> ...


This really works? That's crazy!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> This really works? That's crazy!


I've never tried the 2 yards for 60 thing, but 4 yards for 40 is definitely right... learned that at the last 3D shoot I played in... (4 yard shot at an alligator target)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

manysteps said:


> I've never tried the 2 yards for 60 thing, but 4 yards for 40 is definitely right... learned that at the last 3D shoot I played in... (4 yard shot at an alligator target)


When I come out and shoot next we might as well try it on my bow.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Totally!


----------

